# BMW Group - Quarterly Report (Q3) to September 30th, 2008



## JRob37 (Jun 8, 2008)

Ouch.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

Double Ouch.


----------



## skiesforme (Sep 15, 2008)

APR's came down from 3.9% to 0.9% on 2009 models as well. They have to be so to catalyze some sales and keep the inventory rolling.


----------



## piyu7444 (Apr 26, 2008)

Does anyone know of a website which compares BMW sales with MERC, LEXUS etc?


----------

